# Slide conversion to digital media



## hughfsmith1 (Oct 26, 2012)

What is the best way, qual- and quantitatively, to transfer many photo slides directly to a digital medium, e.g., disk or whatever.
Hugh F Stapleton-Smith: poetree2@gmail.com


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2012)

Welcome aboard.  Scanning is probably the most common way. 
Film Scanners | B&H Photo Video

4 Ways to Digitally Scan 35mm Slides - wikiHow


----------



## jpo_tx113 (Oct 26, 2012)

What are some of the better slide scanners out there?  I can look up scanners all day on the 'net, but would like to hear from users and what they think.


----------



## skieur (Nov 7, 2012)

The best way qualitatively and quantitatively is find an old slide duplicator which was used by large organizations such as school boards, labs, companies etc. for duplicating slides. You placed the slide in a slot on the base, made adjustments to flash strength if necessary and pressed the shutter on the camera. The flash which was built in, shot from underneath and recharged almost instantly. Instead of using a film camera on top, you would use a digital camera with a macro lens attached.

It was a very fast process.

skieur

The item you are looking for is a Bowen's Illumitran.  Replace the usual film camera on top with a digital.


----------



## VeteranNPhotographer (Nov 7, 2012)

This one looks like a lot of Bang for your Buck. I was looking this up for my Dad today! Canon CanoScan 9000F Color Image Scanner 4207B002 B&H Photo


----------

